# Updated pics of my M3



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Took some new pictures today.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

:jawdrop:


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

Very nice, they look like magazine quality.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice pictures! I like the last one the best. It looks like it could have benefited from some extra light on the front bumper but they all look great anyway.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Gorgeous car & pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Dang thats a beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## guest0308 (Jun 25, 2005)

wow, great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I love it !!!

:clap: :supdude: :drive:


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Smoking :thumbup: ...get some interior and engine shots.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Just beautiful!! :thumbup: My favorite color on the E30.


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone, here's a couple high-res pics.

Shaw Tower

Cliff Side


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

What is the name of that silver color?

What camera are you using? 

thanks


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Impressive :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

just plain clean!!! nicely done and nice photo skills! props goes to you


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Awesome pics and gorgeous car!!!


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

The color is called Lachsilber and my camera is a Canon S230.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:bow:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Stunning.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

WOW :wow: I stared at it so long my eyes dried out... its amazing!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

motoyen said:


> The color is called Lachsilber and my camera is a *Canon S230*.


:jawdrop: Impressive photography, even more so considering the relative simple camera you used.


----------

